# Angelausfahrt Kolberg-Polen



## tinolobi (9. September 2007)

Wir fahren im Oktober 4 Tage ins Anglercamp Mola-Beach nach Polen. War schon mal jemand vor Ort oder kann schon näheres über das Camp berichten? Wir sind jedenfalls alle schon sehr gespannt und freuen uns drauf!:q:q:q


----------



## Dorschfehmarn (9. September 2007)

*AW: Angelausfahrt Kolberg-Polen*

gugst Du hier!!!!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=108374&highlight=mola-beach

VIEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL SPAAAAASSSSSSSSSSS:q


----------



## tinolobi (9. September 2007)

*AW: Angelausfahrt Kolberg-Polen*

Hab ich mir durchgelesen aber es gibt doch bestimmt nicht nur diese eine Meinung?


----------



## SteinbitIII (9. September 2007)

*AW: Angelausfahrt Kolberg-Polen*

Moin!
@ Tinolobi
Hab mir gerade den Thread von Dorschfehmarn durchgelesen. Meine Meinung :Lass die Finger davon Tinolobi, ganz ehrlich......muss reichen#h
Gruß, Steinbit!


----------



## Dorschfehmarn (9. September 2007)

*AW: Angelausfahrt Kolberg-Polen*

Bisjetzt noch nix gutes gehört egal von wem, kollegen haben es auch schon gesagt die vor ort waren ich würde die Finger, nein ich werde die Finger davonlassen, aber mach Dich selber ein Bild, kannst dann ja berichten.#d

Mfg


----------



## Lary (10. September 2007)

*AW: Angelausfahrt Kolberg-Polen*

hallo,

kann nur bestätigen, *FINGER WEG VON DER ANLAGE*, ist nach meiner Meinung ein amateurhaft geführtes Unternehmen. Da wollen einige Leute scheinbar ganz schnell reich werden#d.
 Gruss Lary


----------



## Kübel (13. September 2007)

*AW: Angelausfahrt Kolberg-Polen*

Hallo tinolobi,

Also ich fahre schon das 6 mal ins Mola Beach habe aber bis heute noch nicht negatives erlebt.#c die anlage ist einfach 
aber zweckmäßig. halt ebend Polen auch wenn es von ein deutschen geführt wird.
ich kann mir aber durchaus vorstellen, das es wie meine vorrednern, auch  anders ergehen  kann.
ich würde es trotzdem versuchen mann kann ja sicherlich auch mal auf den tisch hauen, wenn mal was nicht klappt.:q
Angeltechnisch habe ich dort schon schöne tage erlebt. leider ist
Kolberg auch sehr windempfindlich und gerade die herbstmonate sollten da auch ausfälle an der tagesordnung sein.


----------



## tinolobi (14. September 2007)

*AW: Angelausfahrt Kolberg-Polen*

Danke für die Auskunft! Wir testen das halt einfach mal und ich berichte,wenn wir wieder da sind über unsere Ausfahrt.:q


----------



## zanderangler1962 (15. September 2007)

*AW: Angelausfahrt Kolberg-Polen*

hallo,
wir waren mit 5 freunden auch in kolberg
haben aber nicht in mola beach übernachtet sondern im städdchen grzybowo.
hervorragende anlage,günstig und 8km von kolberg entfernt.
waren 2 mal draussen jeder hatte pro tag ca.30 fische.
waren zwar nicht die größten aber 7 stunden bei jedem stop kontakt.
also ich kann es nur weiterempfehlen.waren mit dem m/y NUREK draussen.
mfg


----------



## tinolobi (15. September 2007)

*AW: Angelausfahrt Kolberg-Polen*

Danke für den Tipp. Ich hoffe ja mal das es bei uns auch so gut klappt.#6


----------



## dehw07 (16. September 2007)

*AW: Angelausfahrt Kolberg-Polen*

hi,
da meine frau und ich im märz und april in stettin zur zahnbehandlung waren, immer eine woche am stück.
wir hatten uns ein ap.in misdroy 50 meter von der ostsee gemietet.in den behandlungspausen(1bis2 tage) sind wir zweimal nach kolberg gefahren um eine angelkutterfahrt zu machen,den tipp hatte ich von einem fischer in misdroy bekommen.
wir hatten 2 ausfahrten zwischen 6 und 8 stunden lang gemacht und es hatte sich sogar gelohnt.vorallem war es preiswert.
im nächsten frühjahr werden wir es wieder machen.
gruß dehw07-hans-christian#h


----------



## tinolobi (16. September 2007)

*AW: Angelausfahrt Kolberg-Polen*

Wenn das Wetter bei uns gut mitspielt wird es sicher auch erfolgreich werden, wie gesagt ich berichte wenn wir wieder da sind!


----------

